# Farbverfälschung bei Druck



## Stefko (8. August 2003)

hi,
ich habe eine .ai-Datei an eine Druckerei geschickt, und habe von denen jetzt einen Vorab-Druck retour bekommen. Mit GRAUEN musste ich feststellen, dass die Farben vollkommen verfälscht dargestellt werden.
Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen, was ich machen muss, dass die Farbe richtig wiedergegeben wird.

Vielen Dank
Stefko


----------



## Beppone (10. August 2003)

Hi,

dazu ist schon etwas mehr Info von Deiner Seite nötig:

Welche Objekte zeigen im Proof die "grauenvollen" Farben: Vektorobjekte oder Bitmaps?

Wie hast Du die Farben angelegt (Werte) und wie kontrolliert (Monitor, Ausdruck, Proof, Farbwerteatlas, Volltonfächer)

Gruß Bep


----------



## NetPerformance (17. August 2003)

*...*

Huhu ..  

Dein Vorhaben ist nicht so leicht umzusetzen.
Informiere dich am besten erst einmal über Monitorkalibrierung :

Anbei noch ein  Link.

Gruß
Aaron


----------

